# Récupérer Contenu Disque Dur Classic II



## lauren24 (26 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour
j'aurai besoin d'aide pour récupérer le disque dur de l'ordinateur de ma maman (décédée) sur lequel elle avait écrit ses mémoires. j'ai fait réparer le CLASSIC 2 qui ne démarrait plus mais comment faire pour récupérer disque dur ? je possède un MACBOOK et PC Windows je pensais faire branchement entre les ordinateurs via câble USB pour récupérer sur disque externe. Mais quel câble compatible avec macintosh classic 2 ?
Merci à tous ceux qui pourraient m'aider car c'est vital pour moi de récupérer les mémoires de ma mère.


----------



## Franz59 (26 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour
Ca va pas être de la soie !
Il faut trouver un boitier externe SCSI pout y mettre le disque dur du Classic II (en admettant qu'il fonctionne encore), ce qui est difficile
Ensuite trouver un Mac (ou un PC) qui accepte cette connectique qui a disparue il y a 15 ans..., ce qui est encore plus difficile
L'idéal serait de retrouver un vieux Mac SE/Classic en état de marche et de faire l'échange de disque.
Ensuite, sauvegarder sur Disquettes ou ZIP que l'on pourra récupérer en USB sur des appareils assez récents


----------



## daffyb (26 Novembre 2015)

Comme @Franz59 .
Cherche un Club informatique avec des vieux Mac dans ta région ou une gentille personne du forum pouvant te faire la récupération.


----------



## luc1en (26 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

dommage que le titre ne décrive pas le problème, puisqu'il s'agit de récupérer le contenu d'un disque du Classic 2.
@Franz59 si j'ai bien lu, le Classic 2 a été réparé.
Non seulement trouver un boîtier SCSI, encore faut-il avoir la bonne génération de prise.
Autre piste : un Mac avec cette connectique, et lui connecter le Classic en mode target pour transférer les fichiers. Faut se plonger dans le mode d'emploi de Mac OS 8/9…
@lauren24 si l'ordinateur fonctionne, il est peut-être possible de générer des PDF à partir des documents. Il y avait une extension Printtopdf qui permettait cela sous Mac OS 8/9.
Regarde chez Bernard Langellier , noble conservateur en chef des Mac d'antan.
Ensuite, les enregistrer sur disquettes, il ne reste plus qu'à se procurer un lecteur de disquette USB.


----------



## daffyb (26 Novembre 2015)

luc1en a dit:


> Autre piste : un Mac avec cette connectique, et lui connecter le Classic en mode target pour transférer les fichiers. Faut se plonger dans le mode d'emploi de Mac OS 8/9…


LOL 
Le mode Target n'était pas encore d'actualité, quant à MacOS 8  re-LOL


----------



## daffyb (26 Novembre 2015)

luc1en a dit:


> dommage que le titre ne décrive pas le problème, puisqu'il s'agit de récupérer le contenu d'un disque du Classic 2.


J'ai édité le titre


----------



## Franz59 (26 Novembre 2015)

Oups, je n'avais pas bien saisi
Si le classic II fonctionne, restent les disquettes 
On trouve des lecteurs USB autour de 15 €
Vu la faible capacité de DDur du Classic (40 ou 80 Mo), ça devrait aller...


----------



## luc1en (26 Novembre 2015)

daffyb a dit:


> LOL
> Le mode Target n'était pas encore d'actualité, quant à MacOS 8  re-LOL


Dont acte, ça s'appelait SCSI disk mode. Si ma mémoire est bonne, je m'en suis servi sur mon Powerbook 160† _de profundis_.
Je dois avoir dans un fond de malle l'adaptateur spécifique permettant de démarrer sur ce mode, toujours sous réserve que mes archives mentales n'aient pas trop pris la poussière


----------



## daffyb (26 Novembre 2015)

Je crois que ce mode n'était possible que sur les Portables (à in/con-firmer)


----------



## Invité (26 Novembre 2015)

A ma connaissance, seuls les portables proposaient cette possibilité.

Il y a la piste réseau Appletalk que j'utilise d'ailleurs avec mon Duo230. Et que j'utilisait avec mon ClassicII.

Tu es dans quel coin ?

J'ai aussi un graveur externe SCSI, il me semble l'avoir utilisé pour récupérer le disque d'un LC (I, II ou III).
Il peut se brancher sur mon StarMax…


----------



## lauren24 (26 Novembre 2015)

Franz59 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Ca va pas être de la soie !
> Il faut trouver un boitier externe SCSI pout y mettre le disque dur du Classic II (en admettant qu'il fonctionne encore), ce qui est difficile
> Ensuite trouver un Mac (ou un PC) qui accepte cette connectique qui a disparue il y a 15 ans..., ce qui est encore plus difficile
> ...


Bonsoir
Merci de m'aider, le mac fonctionne car je l'avais porté en réparation
Quant au lecteur de disquette je ne sais pas il faut que je regarde cela


----------



## lauren24 (26 Novembre 2015)

Invité a dit:


> A ma connaissance, seuls les portables proposaient cette possibilité.
> 
> Il y a la piste réseau Appletalk que j'utilise d'ailleurs avec mon Duo230. Et que j'utilisait avec mon ClassicII.
> 
> ...


Bonsoir
je ne m'y connais pas assez et donc ne sais ce qu'est un Appletalk 
j'habite en dordogne à côté de périgueux
Merci


----------



## lauren24 (26 Novembre 2015)

luc1en a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> dommage que le titre ne décrive pas le problème, puisqu'il s'agit de récupérer le contenu d'un disque du Classic 2.
> @Franz59 si j'ai bien lu, le Classic 2 a été réparé.
> ...


MErci je vais regarder cela c'est très gentil d'essayer de m'aider ça fait du bien dans ce monde de brut


----------



## Invité (26 Novembre 2015)

lauren24 a dit:


> Bonsoir
> je ne m'y connais pas assez et donc ne sais ce qu'est un Appletalk
> j'habite en dordogne à côté de périgueux
> Merci



Bon, c'est mort pour t'aider en live.
C'est un endroit où je vais en vacances, mais c'est loin ! 

Si j'ai un moment, je vais essayer de mettre un disque SCSI dans mon graveur, et voir si j'arrive encore à l'utiliser…


----------



## luc1en (26 Novembre 2015)

Invité a dit:


> je vais essayer de mettre un disque SCSI dans mon graveur


comment fais-tu ? Je ne connais pas.


----------



## Invité (27 Novembre 2015)

luc1en a dit:


> comment fais-tu ? Je ne connais pas.



Il faut un vieux boitier SCSI (Formac par ex, ou Iomega) prévu pour un graveur graveur SCSI (Yamaha en général).
Après il faut remplacer le graveur par le disque dur, et ne pas se tromper avec toutes les fiches arrières pour savoir quoi va où !

Tiens, c'est comme ça derrière


----------



## lauren24 (27 Novembre 2015)

Franz59 a dit:


> Oups, je n'avais pas bien saisi
> Si le classic II fonctionne, restent les disquettes
> On trouve des lecteurs USB autour de 15 €
> Vu la faible capacité de DDur du Classic (40 ou 80 Mo), ça devrait aller...


Bonjour
J'ai regardé et testé pour les disquettes car j'en avais récupéré et j'arrive à enregistrer sur les disquettes mais je ne peux pas les ouvrir sur macbook, ça me demande un logiciel ou autre. Comment puis-je faire ? j'y suis presque maintenant ?? je pense mais quiz
Merci


----------



## Invité (27 Novembre 2015)

Tu as un lecteur de disquettes Usb ?


----------



## lauren24 (27 Novembre 2015)

Invité a dit:


> Tu as un lecteur de disquettes Usb ?


Oui j'ai un lecteur externe usb mais le MacBook ne lit pas disquettes sans logiciel a priori


----------



## Invité (27 Novembre 2015)

Les rares fois où j'ai utilisé un lecteur D7 externe, tous mes Mac ouvraient les D7 sans logiciel autre.
Mais ça c'était avant (10.6.8 et antérieurs)…


----------



## Franz59 (28 Novembre 2015)

lauren24 a dit:


> Oui j'ai un lecteur externe usb mais le MacBook ne lit pas disquettes sans logiciel a priori


C'est hélas probable; ça dépend de l'OS utilisé
Je n'ai pas essayé avec des disquettes, mais je sais que mes Zip sont inutilisables depuis Yosemite; je pouvais les consulter en lecture seule jusqu'à Mavericks. 
Peut être essayer de récupérer le contenu des disquettes sous Windows ?


----------



## lauren24 (28 Novembre 2015)

Franz59 a dit:


> C'est hélas probable; ça dépend de l'OS utilisé
> Je n'ai pas essayé avec des disquettes, mais je sais que mes Zip sont inutilisables depuis Yosemite; je pouvais les consulter en lecture seule jusqu'à Mavericks.
> Peut être essayer de récupérer le contenu des disquettes sous Windows ?


merci pour ta réponse je vais fouiller sur les sites pour voir ce qu'il est possible sous windows


----------

